# Worst nightmare: University group project



## Hibisco (Sep 26, 2017)

So, I recently ended up in a group where I'm the only girl, surrounded by 3 guys (popular kids) that don't seem to care much about anything. We have a whatsapp group and I've been trying to get them to be interested in the project, but every time I take time to write a message explaining something important, they respond with "Ok" "yeah" "let's do that". Today I couldn't deal with it anymore and I told them through text that they must collaborate and show more interest in this project, and I also told them that if they don't help me with this project, I'm gonna have to ask the teacher to put me in another group (which is a total lie since my cat is the only one that I can talk to without feeling like I'm dying). One of them responded, "hey girl, just relax". 
They seem to be nice and to get along with everyone, and now I'm scared that they think I'm acting like a crazy b***. We haven't even met to start working on the project yet and I already feel like they hate me. I literally feel like trowing up right now.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I've actually been through something like this.

For better or for worse, I've usually been the person initiating conversations within my group projects (normally e-mail). I detest not getting things started sooner than later.

I've always managed to get things working with them and all my previous team assignments--that I can remember--were generally dealt with amicably.

I remember one time where I was sort of acting as "team lead" but I wasn't really. I was just mainly in charge of getting in touch with professor and getting everyone's stuff in on time.

Anyway, like the OP, I noticed a severe difference in work ethic. They got the job done, but they always pushed it till the very last second.

It wasn't until I remembered that they were all most likely working that I cut them some slack.

It's very easy to loose out on proper analysis when you only see it from your side. Sometimes you have to take the time to see it from their perspective as well.

It's now become normal for me to expect everyone getting things done at the last minute because for some reason that's the "best" way to do it for these people. :roll

My advice to you would be, if you find it reasonable to wait a bit longer, do so. Otherwise, if your team absolutely refuses to get anything done with no attempt to proceed, then please contact your professor.

It won't be a pleasant experience, but you have nothing to feel guilty about. Remember, you're *paying* for this. Why should you fail at your own expense?

If those guys don't want to collaborate and pass, let them fail. In fact, **** 'em.

Do what's best for you, please.

I apologize for the language and for any I may have offended.


----------

